

Enyo 2.1: Theming, Localization, and more - unwiredben
http://blog.enyojs.com/post/34359082150/enyo-2-1-theming-localization-and-more

======
aaronbrethorst
This is astonishingly good. Especially things like the Flickr sample app
included in here. That said, I'd love to see URL-based state supported so that
I could, say, share the Flickr sample app that I think is so impressive[1].

[1] For now, <http://enyojs.com/sampler/> -> Layout -> List -> Lazy-loading
list

~~~
unwiredben
We've got routing in our gallery and API tool, but it's been on the feature
list for a while. For now, you can click the button to get a single page view
in a new tab and share that, e.g.
[http://enyojs.com/sampler/lib/layout/list/samples/ListContac...](http://enyojs.com/sampler/lib/layout/list/samples/ListContactsSample.html)

